# A star is born



## Neal (Apr 14, 2011)

Came home for my lunch break to find this in the incubator. It's shell is still folded up, but it should "circle out" in a couple of days.


----------



## onarock (Apr 14, 2011)

Cheeee Whoooo!! . Very nice Neal, thats Awesome!!


----------



## Az tortoise compound (Apr 14, 2011)

Congratulations Neal! Very pretty pic.


----------



## Jacqui (Apr 14, 2011)

Nice! I like the first shot. It looks like she has an animal grazing on each side and then on the right is a woodpecker hitting the corner of the scute.


----------



## John (Apr 14, 2011)

Neal producing another exquisite animal as always. CONGRATS


----------



## dmarcus (Apr 14, 2011)

Congrats on the new hatchling, looks good..


----------



## Tom (Apr 14, 2011)

Nice Neal. Looks great.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 14, 2011)

Outstanding, Congrats Sir!


----------



## terryo (Apr 14, 2011)

He's absolutely gorgeous. Jacqui is right....it does look like an animal grazing on each side and on the right is a woodpecker. Really beautiful markings.


----------



## OllieInAZ (Apr 14, 2011)

Beautiful baby!


----------



## Candy (Apr 14, 2011)

As much as I don't want babies, I would love to come home from work to find this.  Just adorable.


----------



## ChiKat (Apr 14, 2011)

Gorgeous!! How exciting 

I see the grazing animals, but where is the woodpecker?


----------



## TortieLuver (Apr 14, 2011)

Wow Neal that's wonderful! That's so exciting no matter how many times you see on hatching and/or look in the incubator and see one has piped through. It's like your first experience every time, as you are just elated. How many in this clutch and have anymore hatched?


----------



## luke (Apr 14, 2011)

exquisite tortoise.


----------



## Neal (Apr 15, 2011)

Jacqui said:


> Nice! I like the first shot. It looks like she has an animal grazing on each side and then on the right is a woodpecker hitting the corner of the scute.



Wow, I'm not seeing anything like that.


----------



## TebowHammer (Apr 15, 2011)

Hey Neal...

Hope you don't mind, but I took the liberty of pointing everyone in the right direction so they can see the woodpecker and grazing animals.






By the way...congrats on the new baby. It looks amazing!

Cheers


----------



## Neal (Apr 15, 2011)

I see it now! I see all kinds of stuff on him now.


----------



## Jacqui (Apr 15, 2011)

Neal said:


> I see it now! I see all kinds of stuff on him now.



 Sorry it's just one of those things that I manage to see, without realizing I am even looking for patterns and designs. It's also one way I decide what animal to buy.... along with scute odditities. Glad they got marked so others (like you) could see them too. I need to learn how to do that!





TebowHammer said:


> Hey Neal...
> 
> Hope you don't mind, but I took the liberty of pointing everyone in the right direction so they can see the woodpecker and grazing animals.



I am really glad you did that. Thank you! You need to teach me how.


----------



## Isa (Apr 15, 2011)

Wow so beautiful and so perfect!! Congrats


----------



## HLogic (Apr 15, 2011)

Dynamite little twinkler! Are there more to come from the same clutch?


----------



## Neal (Apr 15, 2011)

HLogic said:


> Dynamite little twinkler! Are there more to come from the same clutch?



Fingers crossed.


----------



## TebowHammer (Apr 15, 2011)

No problem, Jacqui. 

I use a program called SnagIt (it costs...but can't remember how much) to do the editing. Extremely simple to use. 

But you can probably do something very similar with a program called Gimp. It's a 100% free photo editing program. It might not be as simple to use as SnagIt, but I'm sure you can figure it out. 

To find both programs just go to Google and type in their names. Should be the first result that comes up for each. 

Cheers!


----------



## CGKeith (Apr 16, 2011)

Awesome Neal!! Congrats.


----------

